# Floating plants for SA tank



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

My 29-g SA tank currently has low-light plants, Java Fern and Java moss, because it has only a single 24" HO T8 bulb. I would like to add a floating plant to give my angels further hiding places/playground. Suggestions?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

bump


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Duckweed and water lettuce are all surface floaters. Hornwort grows free-floating (cichlids can't uproot it) and it would serve the same purpose.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Another option would be Hygrophila corymbosa 'giant'. It is similar in appearance to Vallisneria and should do well with your lighting.


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

I would recommend the following as good floating plants 
frogbit.... Limnobium laevigatum
Brazilian pennywort.... Hydrocotyle leucocephala
other reliable species include Ceratopteris, Riccia and Salvina


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. The LFS sold me some water sprite which would have worked, except that I have too much surface current for the plant to stay still. Its moving around kept spooking the angels. Now it's in my 10-g tetra tank, and they love it.


----------

